# Treffen der Mountainbiker auf dem Merkur am 24.12 ?



## Kraxler (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 
gibt es das jährliche Treffen der Mountainbiker aus dem Murgtal am 24.12 auf dem Merkur bei Baden Baden noch?

Ich konnte nirgends etwas darüber finden!

Gruss Kraxler


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Dezember 2006)

Kraxler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es das jährliche Treffen der Mountainbiker aus dem Murgtal am 24.12 auf dem Merkur bei Baden Baden noch?
> 
> Ich konnte nirgends etwas darüber finden!
> ...




Hallo Kraxler,

das jährliche Treffen findet MORGEN auf Mahlberg stat. Trefpunkt um 10:00 vor der Merkurhalle (Ottenau) und nuf zum Mahlberg. Organisation von SG Stern.

Wir Gernsbacher treffen uns um 9:40 an der Hösch Brücke.

Gruß
Laslo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_killerk (2. Januar 2007)

Schade, da bin ich wohl zu spät gekommen. Nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruss Da_KillerK


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Dezember 2007)

Treffen ist am 24.12 oben auf Merkur


Gruß
Reb


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (22. Dezember 2007)

...um wieviel Uhr?
..und was gibt`s zu trinken? 

Michael


----------



## Rebell-78 (22. Dezember 2007)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> ...um wieviel Uhr?
> ..und was gibt`s zu trinken?
> 
> Michael




Um 12:00, trinken...hm. Glühwein oder Geld mitbringen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Dezember 2007)

Achtung! Wir sind heute oben geswesen.Es ist heute gewesen. Sorry, ist vorverlegt worden.


----------



## Rebell-78 (16. Dezember 2008)

Auch 2008

ca. 12-13 Uhr auf Merkur


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Dezember 2008)

Wieder mit Vorverlegungsverarsche?


----------



## amerryl (17. Dezember 2008)

> Auch 2008
> 
> ca. 12-13 Uhr auf Merkur


Hi,
wann fährst du los?


----------



## frenchy (17. Dezember 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> Hi,
> wann fährst du los?



am 24. ?????????? oder 23. ??????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Dezember 2008)

Am 24

Wir könnten eine extra trailrunde machen. Bin aber seit unsere Hornistour nicht gefahren und + 2,5 kg sind auch drauf 
Also eine kleine trailrunde.
Uhrzeit.... so um 10 ?


----------



## amerryl (17. Dezember 2008)

10 Uhr wäre Ok


----------



## frenchy (17. Dezember 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Am 24
> 
> ....und + 2,5 kg sind auch drauf
> ....



tss tss tss 

ich bin dabei auf 80 %!!! ich hole noch eine "Bestätigung" bzw. Erlaubnis


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich meine das es dieses Jahr am 23.12. ist.


----------



## amerryl (17. Dezember 2008)

Nee, oder?

Rebell-78??????


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (17. Dezember 2008)

also letztes Jahr war ich am 24.12. oben und waren auch noch andere, von daher wird es sich wohl auf zwei Tage verteilen

Allerdings meine ich mich zu erinnern, das die SG Stern Gilde den 23.12. angesetzt hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Dezember 2008)

Also vor 1 Jahr ist es am 23. gewesen:

http://www.northwoodcycling.com/uploads/merkurdec07007.jpg

Versuche weitere Infos zu bekommen. Gestern hatte ich ein Anruf über 24.12
aber nicht v. SG Stern.


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (17. Dezember 2008)

anscheinen doch 24.12.
http://www.gaggenau.sgstern.de/sparten_abc/outdoor.html


----------



## frenchy (18. Dezember 2008)

,,,und jetzt?????


----------



## Rebell-78 (18. Dezember 2008)

24.
10:00. HBF Gernsbach + Trailrunde 

Oder mit SG Stern im Ottenau, Merkurhalle auch um 10:00 (ohne Extrarunde)

Oder einfach oben auf dem Merkur aber mit Bike :)


----------



## amerryl (19. Dezember 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> 24.
> Oder einfach oben auf dem Merkur aber mit Bike :)


mit der Bahn  

10:00 Gernsbach


----------



## frenchy (19. Dezember 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> mit der Bahn
> 
> 10:00 Gernsbach



OK für mich! am 24. um 10.00 Gernsbach!! Bahnhof?!


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. Dezember 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> OK für mich! am 24. um 10.00 Gernsbach!! Bahnhof?!



Ja.

Dachte auf Trails um Ebersteinburg, Panoramaweg nach Bad, Zick-zackweg usw.

Meine nur, falls ich nicht hinterher komme (+2,5 kg)


----------



## frenchy (20. Dezember 2008)

OK

Mit dem warten kommt nicht in Frage!! Du sollst während der Fahrt abspecken


----------



## Rebell-78 (24. Dezember 2008)

Danke an SG Stern, Glühwein getrunken und stellenweise auch Wurst gesen.
Nette Leute getroffen 

Bis 2009


----------



## Kraxler (19. November 2009)

Hallo, 

findet das MTB Treffen am 24.12 auch im Jahr 2009 wieder statt?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

am 24.12 um ca. 11:00 auf dem Merkur


Es gibt bestimmt Glühwein


----------



## amerryl (22. Dezember 2009)

wäre dabei, vorausgesetzt es steht kein Dauerregen an.
Wann??


----------



## Rebell-78 (22. Dezember 2009)

Wann?

Wir (du und ich ewtl. andere?) um 9:00 Abfahrt Gernsbach Bahnhof. (Parkplatz)

"Waldautobahnalergie", dauert etwas bis wir auf dem Merkur sind  über die
Trails um Battertfelsen.


----------



## amerryl (23. Dezember 2009)

OK!


----------



## frenchy (23. Dezember 2009)

bin auch dabei, wenn es nicht dauernd regnet!!!


----------



## amerryl (23. Dezember 2009)

frenchy schrieb:


> bin auch dabei, wenn es nicht dauernd regnet!!!


Super 
aber du weißt ja vorsichtshalber Spikes aufziehen


----------



## frenchy (23. Dezember 2009)

amerryl schrieb:


> Super
> aber du weißt ja vorsichtshalber Spikes aufziehen



..und Schneeschuhe


----------



## amerryl (24. Dezember 2009)

Regen, Schnee, Matsch rutschige Trails.

Wie war`s?  Scheee war`s! 

Danke an den Bertler- Club für den leckeren Glühwein


----------



## Rebell-78 (24. Dezember 2009)

Apropo Glühwein,

seit Jahren sind wir die 1 Stelle nicht runter aber heute.


Im Zukunft kommt nur noch Wein in der Trinkblase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (24. Dezember 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Apropo Glühwein,
> 
> seit Jahren sind wir die 1 Stelle nicht runter aber heute.
> 
> ...




tss tss tss....

und nochmals frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Kraxler (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

findet das Treffen auch 2010 wieder statt?

Ich habe bisher noch nichts darüber gelesen oder gehört!

Gruss aus Baden Baden


----------



## Kraxler (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hole das Thema nochmals aus der Versenkung!

Findet die Veranstaltung auch 2012 wieder statt?

Gruss


----------



## amerryl (4. Dezember 2011)

Alle Jahre wieder ....  

Ich denke schon, das es wieder statt findet.
Letztes Jahr war recht nett, wenn auch nur
4 Leute mit dem Rad, der Rest zu Fuß, da waren.
die ca. 20 cm Neuschnee inkl. Saukälte und Schneesturm
haben doch einige abgeschreckt.
Weicheier halt


----------



## Kraxler (3. Dezember 2012)

Wie jedes Jahr - ich hole das Thema nochmals aus der Versenkung!

Findet die Veranstaltung auch 2012 wieder statt?

Wir waren letztes Jahr zu 7. auf dem Merkur und es war ein schöner gemeinsamer Saisonausklang!

Gruß


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (23. Dezember 2012)

Gute Frage, geht morgen was?
Dieses Jahr dürfte ja fast "Shorts" angesagt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

findet die Fahrt auf den Merkur auch 2013 wieder statt?


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (20. Dezember 2016)

Finde nichts auf der SG Stern-Seite. Wie siehts denn an diesem Samstag aus?


----------



## amerryl (21. Dezember 2016)

Immer, ist gesetzt .
SG Stern hat, meine ich, auch nichts 
damit zu tun. Sind die Bertler.  
Sieht man sich?


----------

